# Page numbering in Word Starter



## write_bites (Oct 31, 2010)

Microsoft Word Starter came installed on my new computer. I understand this free version is limited. My problem: I am trying to insert sequential numbering in the header of a manuscript. When I import chapters written in Word 7, the page numbering in the header is correct. But I cannot figure out how to do it in a new document. It seems I can either create a header with text or page numbering, but not both.

Does anyone know how to do this, or whether it is even possible with this limited version?

Thanks for any help.

Pat


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Pat,

I've never seen Microsoft Word Starter but, assuming it honours the conventions of other Word versions, you should be able to do both.

Since you can type in the header/footer area, try typing whatever you need and, for the page numbering, press Ctrl-F9 to create an empty field (ie '{}'), type 'PAGE' between the field braces (ie '{PAGE}'), then click anywhere in the field and press F9 to update it.


----------



## write_bites (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you! Your suggestion did not directly solve my problem (I created a new header and entered the desired text, but pressing Control F9 while in the Header area produced nothing... no field brackets.) But in trying to follow your directions I came across another Page Numbering Menu that offered an option to put the number in the "current position"... i.e. where the cursor was positioned. That got the number where I wanted it (upper right corner) without making the text disaapear from the upper left, but when I changed the "1" to "162" it went from 162 to 262 to 362 etc. I played around some more and went back to the main Page Numbering menu and found the "Start with page...." option and that did the trick. 


I'm no computer whiz, but I've been using Word for years and this "Word Starter" version is different from other versions I've used. The menu bars are entirely different. I'm slowing getting used to it, but this had me stumped. 

Thanks for replying so quickly and for leading me in the right direction. I really appreciate your help.


----------

